# WHERE TO GET OLD SCHOOL COLLECTION INSURANCE ASSESMENT



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I was wanting to insure my collection and I am having troubles finding someone who actually knows how valuable these old school units can be for a assesment..
Can anyone help??
Anyone go through this?
thanks guys
john


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it fall under your homeowner's insurance contents policy? You have X amount set aside for contents of your home. Also, insurance should pay you what it would cost to replace the item as though you had to buy it new. So ultimately, you would make sure you list what it would cost to replace the items if you were to buy them NIB now. Surely the insurance comany runs in to this all the time with jewelry, stamps, baseball cards, etc...they probably already have a policy set aside for those type things, all you need to do is provide them with NIB replacement costs.

Unless the value of your collection is extraordinary and/or you travel with it and display it. Then...I dunno.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Unfortunately the category hasn't taken off like classic cars and finding someone able to make a fair call on value is slim. However, you can likely get your items insured under a rider to your existing homeowner or renter insurance. You need to take pictures of everything your own then supply your own rough value estimates. Best bet would be to watch eBay for completed auctions and print out 2-3 completed ones for items exactly like yours. Show a range of conditions if possible as well as prices. Once you've done your homework, you'll need to sit down with your agent and discuss differences between coverage types such as replacement value, etc. and then determine if you want to pay what it will cost you to insure everything.

Good Luck!


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

It is alot of work that way for sure!!! I have had no luck locally and the insurance agent says just the house policy with items is all one needs(no floater)..
Thanks for the responses guys
john


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

I was able to get my State Farm Agent to do a Personal Articles Policy for my SS collection. At first he was skeptical over the phone till he stopped by. Just be aware your homeowners policy more than likely has limits on the dollar amount and type of loss.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Blaze.It is alot harder than expected here in Canada but I am still hard at it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

